# Pardon the way that I stare...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, who can blame him! That is a truly stunning clip - Chagall always looks good but this is exceptional.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful! Both of you! I love his clip. It's going to be so much easier and probably more comfortable for summer. He really does look outstanding. And you are really very pretty. Such a pretty setting too...all in all some lovely photos!

Did you do the groom job? Really nice!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Such a handsome, handsome guy. I can never get enough of him!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd stare, too, at that piece of living artwork! He's gorgeous--such smooth lines. Beautiful!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

OH! He's just beautiful! How much time to you spend brushing him? He's so fluffy and soft!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Absolutely stunning... What a beautiful coat ... I believe that Lola's coat had matted prior to her coming home... When I asked her breeder she said it grew like that but it would certainly fill in... Well I just hope she has a coat that beautiful one day


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Chagall,

You remain #1! You look incredibly handsome in your summer choice of hair style and your adorable Mother is right in her opinion of you! You ARE just too good to be true and I can't take MY eyes off of YOU either!!!!!

Forever Your California Girl


MOLLY
:love2:


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Ahh I just can't get over how pretty his feet are. And Chagall's right, the scissoring on that derrière is a sight to behold ^__^


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Both of you are a sight to see! Chagall looks massive in these pics haha, but I'm sure it's the angle. You are an awesome groomer


----------



## Keivus (May 26, 2015)

Thats one stunning poodle!


----------



## SeoulTeddy (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow, Chagall is just always so stunning! He's one of my favourites. I'm always showing my DH pictures of him. I've even been known to Google image 'poodle forum chagall' before I finally stopped lurking and signed up here. Gorgeous! 

P.s. Are you really a grandma? I don't believe it! You're so young looking and beautiful!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh My Word!!! That is an amazing clip!! Chagall is just such a handsome dog! Stunning! Can't think of any more superlatives off hand but Chagall deserves them all :biggrin:

The only time either of mine check out their rears is when they've let a stinker go... not the same effect whatsoever!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:flowers: Thanks all for sharing my *silver* glee with me! :flowers:



Poodlebeguiled said:


> ...
> Did you do the groom job? Really nice!





Naira said:


> ...You are an awesome groomer


Chagall was "home groomed," but_ not _by me! A poodle groomer/breeder who REALLY knows what he's doing came to our house to work his magic. I watched the groom from start to finish, transfixed by the guy's scissoring. (I could _never _replicate it!) But oh how I enjoyed seeing the amazing transformation! He was WONDERFUL with Chagall, who did me proud and behaved _beautifully _on the table. roud: The weather was so spectacular that day he was blow-dried and scissored out on our back deck. (Much to the amusement of the birds and wildlife I think.) 


peccan said:


> Ahh I just can't get over how pretty his feet are. And Chagall's right, the scissoring on that derrière is a sight to behold ^__^


His pretty poodle feet and nice tushy are two of my _favorite _things about him! (Along with everything else, of course.) :biggrin:



SeoulTeddy said:


> ...Chagall is just always so stunning! He's one of my favourites. I'm always showing my DH pictures of him. I've even been known to Google image 'poodle forum chagall' before I finally stopped lurking and signed up here. Gorgeous!


 Wow, wow, wow!!! Thank you for your immense kindness and for appreciating my pretty boy from afar!


SeoulTeddy said:


> P.s. Are you really a grandma? I don't believe it!...


Yup! And YOU are now my new BEST FRIEND! :handshake:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

cmarrie said:


> ... How much time to you spend brushing him?


Sorry I failed to answer your question sooner!

I spend about as much time brushing him as some of my friends do knitting! Only _half _kidding! :becky: We live out in the country in the woods and Chagall _loves_ to be out romping Nature. To keep the bits of forest he collects in his coat (_grrr_, the stickers and burrs!) and the pests (like ticks, _ick!_) off him, I brush him quickly practically every time he comes back indoors. Happily, he's a very easy keeper, especially with his coat so short for summer. He's so used the routine he automatically assumes the "brushing position" on the porch. In fact, if I don't pick up the brush he looks at me quizzically as if to say, "Uh, aren't you forgetting something here?" Yes, I am his personal valet, as well as cook and chaffuer. And I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------

